# Medical causes for anxiety?



## mellie (Feb 3, 2008)

So I went to a counselor last week and he suggested I go to a regular doctor and get checked out for thyroid problems or mitral valve prolapse which could be a cause of my anxiety. I've had some heart fluttering and palpitations sometimes but nothing too serious so I'm just wondering if this would be a waste of time. Has anyone else been checked for these or diagnosed?


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

checked... and nada. It's never a bad idea to rule out other things though!


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

I have a mitral valve prolapse,but have never heard of any connection to anxiety. Did the doctor explain the connection?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Still Waters said:


> I have a mitral valve prolapse,but have never heard of any connection to anxiety. Did the doctor explain the connection?


I'm guessing he thinks the palpitations & fluttering might be a physical problem as opposed to a physical manifestation of anxiety/panic.

Just think of how panic disorder is often diagnosed: someone goes to the ER thinking they're having a heart attack. Tests show no physical problem, so it's decided it must be a panic attack.


----------



## mellie (Feb 3, 2008)

Still Waters said:


> I have a mitral valve prolapse,but have never heard of any connection to anxiety. Did the doctor explain the connection?


He was kind of vague about it but it seems the connection between nerves and heart function is there because MVP is a problem with the autonomic nervous system: http://www.anxietypanic.com/mvp.html

Do you have to take medication or anything for this and if so do you feel like it has helped you at all with your anxiety?


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Other medical causes for anxiety are hormone disorders like hypoparathyroidism and pheochromocytoma (excess adrenalin secretion from the adrenal glands) and hypoglycemia. I imagine most anxiety is psychological ... though it is never a bad idea to rule out medical conditions initially because they can be easily treated.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

I don't take any medication except when I'm having any dental work done,including cleanings-or if I were to have any surgery or major lacerations-Any sort of infection could travel via the bloodstream and go straight to the heart valve. The only other thing I look out for -shortness of breath,as this could indicate the problem is becoming more of an issue. Many people have these sort of heart murmurs and never know it-it's usually mild,just something to be a bit careful of. Thanks very much for the link!


----------



## puffins (Mar 9, 2011)

some vitamin deficiancies can cause it.


----------

